# Whatsit for the late night crowd



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## analog.universe (Feb 8, 2012)

A spool of wire?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

Tee Hee.

This one might last longer than 7 minutes!


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 8, 2012)

Air filter


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2012)

Mechanical Pencil lead


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 8, 2012)

Err... Graphite.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Err... Graphite.



+1

Or&hellip; fuel rods for your home made nuclear reactor?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> Or&hellip; fuel rods for your home made nuclear reactor?



No, I have a Mr. Fusion.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 8, 2012)

Staples?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 8, 2012)

Flea comb


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Staples?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------

